# Petechiae. Freaking ot a little bit.



## Marshmallow

Okay, I'm freaking out a lot. My son has two small areas on the side of his neck (where the collar of his shirt would be and a little higher) that has red pin-point size spots! He had this last Saturday too (on the same area, but the other side of his neck). What could it be? He has had a cold since Saturday, and has been coughing a little bit (not a lot) and did throw up the other day. It wasn't there yesterday though. I noticed it this morning when he woke up. The last time he had it it was gone the next day. Could this be from his shirt rubbing against his neck at night? Or him scratching? He did pick up our cat who ended up scratching him on his neck and chest, could this be from that too?

I have an appointment for him on Tuesday for a check up (and to get a swollen lymph node checked out).

I have Googled and am very scared now. Help?! :-(


----------



## mamabear7

could it be a spider bite? It's good that you have an appointment on Tuesday. If he shows sign of fever, or a weird rash that you are just not comfortable with you could always try to get him in sooner or to the e.r. Good luck mama! Maybe you shouldn't google too... that can get scary. Just keep a close eye on the spots and how your son's vitals are. It's probably nothing.


----------



## Ratchet

I agree with mama bear.

Also, no good comes of googling petechiae. Nor spider bites (which are pretty rare and actually often MRSA skin infection- which is NOT what this sounds like).


----------



## Katica

My daughter ( 4 years old) has petechiae often. They appear when she coughs a lot. I hear they can also appear from vomiting.

I made the mistake of searching for it on the net and all kinds of scary things came up. Sure, they can mean something really bad but they can also be from different (harmless) causes. I got so scared that I had ordered a blood test for DD and it came back clean.

I would mention it to your doctor but don`t worry too much about it. If they persist or appear on different parts of his body then maybe a test is in order.

BTW: DD had them all over her body for a while. Pedi said they can also be from "weak" blood vessels.

Hope it resolves soon.


----------



## Marshmallow

Thanks for the replies! I realized it was from his car seat strap.


----------

